# Any "Attack on Titan" fan here?



## MrEl (Apr 18, 2014)

I really enjoyed this anime and can't wait for the next season. 
By the way, people say the next season won't come until 2015-2016.

Let's share if you heard any news regarding the season two!


----------



## Gahars (Apr 18, 2014)

Only the crossovers.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 18, 2014)

i thought the anime was a one season only thing.

personally, towards the end, a lot seemed just dumb. specially how noone realized the female titan was actually the human that looked exactly like the female titan...


----------



## Terenigma (Apr 18, 2014)

I love it. i think alot of people dislike it because of how popular it got but that doesnt make it a bad anime. Its interesting and i love how brutal some of the sequences are. The female titan part was pretty obvious but im interested to see what comes of that and find out what her motivations are. Altho, as interesting as that story-direction might be. Im still waiting for them to go back to the whole "key to the secret basement" stuff which seems to have been lost in favour of battle sequences. Its still a good show tho.

Season 2 is going to drag so hard tho, iv read the manga up to last months issue and they are clearly milking how popular it is now. No spoilers but prepare yourself for more typical anime style dragging out plotlines over about 10 episodes. If you need your fill tho, just search the manga online and read it. It gets released and translated in like... hours and its usually an episode per month.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm only really obsessed with it


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 18, 2014)

i liked it alot, so much that i am importing the manga from england


----------



## TyBlood13 (Apr 18, 2014)

dragonblood9999 said:


> i liked it alot, so much that i am importing the manga from england


Does England get it before North America? Last time I went to my local bookstore they were only 1 volume behind Japan


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 18, 2014)

TyBlood13 said:


> Does England get it before North America? Last time I went to my local bookstore they were only 1 volume behind Japan


 
its cheaper and i can find all the volumes i dont have on one site + free shipping, instead on going to ten different books/comics stores just to wast my time


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 19, 2014)

Most overhyped mediocre Michael-Bay-Film of an anime.
It distracts you from the fact that its characters, pacing and plot are subpar with pretty explosions and big goofy violence.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Apr 19, 2014)

I didn't watch the anime, but I am following the manga. It's pretty nice.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 19, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Most overhyped mediocre Michael-Bay-Film of an anime.
> It distracts you from the fact that its characters, pacing and plot are subpar with pretty explosions and big goofy violence.


that description reminds me of every other manga/anime


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 19, 2014)

Clydefrosch said:


> that description reminds me of every other manga/anime


 
You clearly don't watch any good anime/manga then


----------



## Fluto (Apr 19, 2014)

One here.
While its very cliche' and following similar ideas from other stuff like Gurren Lagann, there's just something about it that I really like.
Also watch the OVAs ep.2 is my favorite


----------



## GolfDude (Apr 19, 2014)

you do know that the english dub premiere is gonna air on toonami starting in 2 weeks (before the dvd release)


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 20, 2014)

The anime was pretty decent. It's flawed, but enjoyable nonetheless. I prefer the manga myself.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Apr 21, 2014)

dragonblood9999 said:


> its cheaper and i can find all the volumes i dont have on one site + free shipping, instead on going to ten different books/comics stores just to wast my time


 

Mind Pming me the site?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 21, 2014)

gokujr1000 said:


> Mind Pming me the site?


 
pm sent


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey, are any of you a fan of THIS "GEM".

Overrated show.


----------



## GHANMI (Apr 21, 2014)

The anime made stupid changes in the last episode:
a) moving around events and ruining a huge plot twist and the character's reactions about it.
b) pandering to Levi's fangirls by having a pointless action scene that goes against Eren's characterization so far, after spending some minutes just standing there and just staring. He doesn't move in the manga for a very good reason: he can't, his legs were broken earlier.

That and the fact that they padded the previous episodes with pointless filler (last justified filler was ep 22) just to fit in those asspull Levi fanservice moments. Oh and to make place for it they removed the plot twist entirely save for a split second joke scene in the very end.

The manga is crudely drawn, but it's still promising even though there's a complete and somewhat confusing shift in the direction going on, after the author decided that "Humanity goes extinct, protagonists all die" wasn't a satisfying ending after all. The spinoffs though are ridiculous.

I prefer Arakawa's Arslan manga, tbh.


----------

